# Vacationing on the Cheap



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I love luxury hotels. I love drinking at high end bars and wearing my best clothes when dining in the hotel restaurant. But I'm fairly young and short on money.

I'm planning a trip out East to support a friend at a political function. I will probably spend 1 night in Ottawa and up to five nights in Montreal.

I can afford a luxury hotel for 3 nights in Montreal. Has anybody here ever stayed at a hostel? Is it basically a huge room with lots of cots? I'm 27, so I don't have a lot of money, but I also don't want to spend two sleepless nights in Montreal, counting the hours till I get to stay at a real hotel.

I suppose I've got the four seasons bug. At age 19, you can stay in the Novotel. Age 21, it's a Holiday Inn, age 25, the Mariott and age 27, well that's the Four Seasons. (Actually the hotel I like to stay at, used to be the Four Seasons but is now owned by a different chain). 

Should I even bother staying at a hostel?

Thomas


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Ask Andy About Hotels? 

Why don't you stay at a moderately priced hotel all nights and then just get dressed up and go to the expensive hotel's restaurant and lounge?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

If only it were that easy. 

I'm pretty much sold on using a hostel for part of the stay. I'll be spending one night in Ottawa at a hostel anyways. And if it means I get to stay at the hotel of my choice for 3 nights, so much the better.

Any suggestions on hostels in Montreal.

Tom


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

This is rather confusing to me.

It would be the equivalent of saying "I can only afford 4 bespoke suits, so on fridays, I'll wear greasy overalls". 

I've stayed in just about every form of lodging available from 5 star hotels to a tanning bed that I less-than-legally managed to sneak into. (long story) I can say that as long as it's clean and well located, the difference between 3 star and 5 star isn't enough to justify the price. Its a place to sleep.


----------



## ballmouse (Jul 30, 2011)

I've stayed in hostels throughout Europe and (assuming that hostels are similar in Canada), I will say you probably do not want the absolute cheapest ones. Pick a hostel that's in the mid-priced range; they usually have good customer service and are quite reasonable. Because sure to check the reviews as well.

Now, in some hostels, you can get private rooms. Now you won't get room service or maids or anything like that, but you do get privacy (as opposed to sharing rooms with strangers) and more than likely a private bathroom. Judging from your post, I would suggest you look into those.


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

Try Priceline .. Start with the highest rated star available and put a moderate to low bid price in. I have stayed in 4 star hotels for $50 or so in large cities (San Fran) thanks to Price Line.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Okay,
> 
> I love luxury hotels. I love drinking at high end bars and wearing my best clothes when dining in the hotel restaurant. But I'm fairly young and short on money.
> 
> ...


Use Priceline's name your own price service. https://www.betterbidding.com/index.php? will give you an idea of what to bid.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry to bump, but I'm staying in a Days Inn which I've stayed at before. Instead of staying at a fancy hotel, I've made reservations each night for an upscale restaurant. I figure it's better to enjoy the nightlife than spend 2x what I'm spending now just for a room.

Thomas


----------



## jorgea (Jun 30, 2011)

I would read several reviews on choose the one that seems the offer the overall best deal


----------

